# MMA athelete beats caveman in a hand to hand streetfight?



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you agree that a trained MMA athelete can beat a caveman in a hand to hand streetfight? 

Given both men are allowed use MMA prohibited techniques such as low blow, eye gouging etc. And both men are of equal height and masculinity. What I mean by caveman is a male **** sapiens living in traditional hunter and gather society or before 20,000BC.

Or do you think the toughness, experience and athleticism of the caveman can overcome the modern self defence techniques of a MMA fighter?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Well Id need a better definition of "cave man". We used to be a lot faster and stronger than we are today. Neanderthals for instance are thought to be able to run at up to 50kph or 30mph. They were also much stronger and the Neanderthals killed stuff with crude melee weapons so they were pretty much ballers. 

Actually assuming we're talking Neanderthals id put money high level mma fighter, while a bit stronger and faster I bet the mixed martial artist could choke the guy. 

A bit further still and I might change my mind, chimps and monkeys are beastly strong. Like rip a guy to pieces literally.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, which cavemen? I mean Captain Caveman could FLY ffs.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Well Id need a better definition of "cave man". We used to be a lot faster and stronger than we are today. Neanderthals for instance are thought to be able to run at up to 50kph or 30mph. They were also much stronger and the Neanderthals killed stuff with crude melee weapons so they were pretty much ballers.
> 
> Actually assuming we're talking Neanderthals id put money high level mma fighter, while a bit stronger and faster I bet the mixed martial artist could choke the guy.
> 
> ...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> It's true. Did you guys ever see the Man vs Beast show. There was a fat sumo playing tug of war against a lazy Orangutan. The latter was yawning and beat the sumo handidly.
> 
> What I don't understand is how or why they are naturally strong other than climbing trees all day. They eat bugs and vegetables while we work out, train, take supplements, and even roids. Monkey strength is no joke.


Genetics. A few genes flipping on or off can turn other animals into muscle monsters too.










It can even happen in people.

http://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/condition/myostatin-related-muscle-hypertrophy

But in us, it's because our particular balance of muscular growth and atrophy is actually a genetic trait developed through evolution because it was advantageous to our ancestors. We got out of trees a long time ago and largely stopped needing all that muscle to do things we do to survive and successfully reproduce (we use our brains mostly, but do retain the ability to build muscle when we require it), and in fact in times of famine the ability to lose muscle rapidly is an advantage because its expensive to maintain in terms of calories, so creatures that dont keep on tons of muscle they arent using dont starve to death as quickly. So to develop unusual mass we have to really prove to our bodies that we need it and have the energy to feed it, through workout and diet. Or cheat by forcing our bodies to generate it with artificial hormones.


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

How come animals can become muscular just by roids, and don't need to exercise?

And humans can become muscular only when they use roids and exercise?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cookie66 said:


> How come animals can become muscular just by roids, and don't need to exercise?
> 
> And humans can become muscular only when they use roids and exercise?


Try to go through a monkey's day to day routine swinging through trees, bet you find it a work out.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Depends on who the caveman is fighting.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Two things to not under estimate...

-Monkey strength 
-Retard strength 

lol


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it would have to be a fight to the death, as humans we have inteligence, even though I can't spell it right, we have solid technique and balls, vs the neaderthal (can't spell) brute strength, ridiculous speed, sharp teeth and sharp fingernails, and most likely one ridiculously strong chin that a striker may bnot be able to ko him. I wish those neaderthals were still around so we can test it. 


I find it strange, as humans we are getting faster and stronger again, constantly breaking records and stuff like that. One day, will we be able to get back that strength and speed the was our ancestors did, we are still in our primitive stage of war, so its not like were evolved into a peaceful race.....

this is very thought provoking you get a nice rep


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Guillotine choke death for the caveman probably 100% of the time. That choke is so stupidly effective and it doesn't matter how strong the other person is really. 


Plus a blood choke only takes 3-4 seconds.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Guillotine choke death for the caveman probably 100% of the time. That choke is so stupidly affective and it doesn't matter how strong the other person is really.
> 
> 
> Plus a blood choke only takes 3-4 seconds.


I hear cavemen were masters of the Guillotine. straight for it every time in CaveMMA.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I hear cavemen were masters of the Guillotine. straight for it every time in CaveMMA.


Haha I guess I phrased it funny, I meant that the caveman would get guillotined probably every time (obv).


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Haha I guess I phrased it funny, I meant that the caveman would get guillotined probably every time (obv).


I'm pretty sure the caveman wouldn't be shooting doubles...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm pretty sure the caveman wouldn't be shooting doubles...


I dunno about you but when rolling i'm constantly attacking the neck during scrambles, I don't just use front chokes to counter a shot. Also, on average cavemen were smaller than we are today. I think any MMA fighter murders them without that much difficulty (it's as simple as the Ronda Rousey method, Uchi-Mata, Armbar). An Orangutan VS Palhares.. that's something I want to see.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Genetics. A few genes flipping on or off can turn other animals into muscle monsters too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some profound insight. Where did you dig that up from...

Just so I don't get overshadowed...haha...I did watch a segment on why dinosaurs, plants, and all living organisms were significantly larger than the creatures of today. Simply because there was more oxygen millions of years ago. Crazy...it simply didn't make sense to me how animals could get to that size...you'd have to literally eat a ton of meat or plants. Funny how it equates to MMA because fighters like Bob Sapp + Super Mario don't fare well because...their muscles require...dun...dun...dun...O.

What an off, but intriguing topic.


----------

